

"Hacker of the year" Arrested - dawie
http://www.smh.com.au/news/security/police-swoop-on-hacker-of-the-year/2007/11/15/1194766821481.html

======
michaelneale
Ug, I hate that use of the word hacker. He may have also been a hacker (which
gave his chops to crack stuff).

